# N/A GLL rear Diff



## 8530zxArizona (Mar 24, 2015)

So I am planning on motor swapping my 85 with a built SBC bolted up to a 700R4. 
So my main question is what kind of numbers have these Diffs been known to support? and any other pointers of this swap? Thanks much!







I am the 3rd and tth owner of this car

90 12 valve, 443k, ATS 3piece manifold, bullseye comp r66, DFI 150s, Bosch 354 spring (4200), still not intercooled because I like the pre 91.5 grills.


----------



## 8530zxArizona (Mar 24, 2015)

Bump

90 12 valve, 443k, ATS 3piece manifold, bullseye comp r66, DFI 150s, Bosch 354 spring (4200), still not intercooled because I like the pre 91.5 grills.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The diff is plenty strong, the axle stubs in the control arms are the weak point. Wheel hop seems to kill them.

I have a ~400HP LS swap in my 88 Turbo, the diff has held up fine at the track on street tires.

A user on z31performance.com claims sub 2 second 60' times and high 11s in the quarter on stock axles and drag radials.

Another user (SATAN) has a 700+HP car, but uses custom stubs (mark williams racing?).

There are LS swap mounts available from Dirty Dingo these days. You might be able to use adapters to put them on your SBC.


----------

